# بن لادن يتوعد أوروبا بسبب الرسوم



## الحوت (20 مارس 2008)

*بن لادن يتوعد أوروبا: لتثكلنا أمهاتنا إن لم ننصر الرسول







دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة(CNN)-- شن زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، أسامة بن لادن، هجوماً حاداً على دول الاتحاد الأوروبي، لسماحها بنشر الرسوم الكاريكاتورية "المسيئة" للنبي محمد، ولمشاركتها مع الجيش الأمريكي في الحرب بأفغانستان، مهدداً إياها بـ"رد مقبل."

وحمّل بن لادن، في تسجيل صوتي بثته مواقع دأبت التنظيمات المتشددة على استخدامها لعرض بياناتها، العاهل السعودي الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز مسؤولية استمرار نشر الرسوم، ملمحاً إلى أن الملك السعودي كان قادراً على إيقافها كما أوقف التحقيقات بصفقة "اليمامة" المزعومة، والتي تمحورت حول عمولات تلقتها شخصيات نافذة من الأسرة الحاكمة لقاء تسهيل بيع أسلحة.

وتوعد بن لادن الدول الأوربية قائلاً:" الجواب ماترون لا ما تسمعون"، وانتقد الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش الذي وصفه بـ"الظالم"، ليختم بالقول: "لتثكلنا أمهاتنا إن لم ننصر رسول الله."

وحملت الرسالة، التي لم تتمكن CNN من التأكد من صحتها شعار "مؤسسة السحاب" المسؤولة عن إعداد أغلب تسجيلات قادة القاعدة، ولم تتضمن إشارة إلى تاريخ محدد رغم أنها بثت ليل الأربعاء، وقد بدأها بن لادن بالتوجه نحو من وصفهم بأنهم "العقلاء في الاتحاد الأوروبي."

وقال بن لادن: "حديثي هذا إليكم بخصوص الرسوم المسيئة وتقاعسكم رغم وجود الفرصة لاتخاذ ما يلزم لمنع تكرارها، وابتداء أقول لكم إن العداء بين البشر قديم جدا، ولكن عقلاء الأمم حرصوا في جميع العصور على الالتزام بآداب الخلاف وأخلاق القتال."

وأضاف: "إلا أنكم في صراعكم معنا تخليتم على كثير من أخلاق القتال عمليا وإن كنتم ترفعون شعاراتها نظريا، فكم يحزننا أن تستهدفوا قرانا بقصفكم، تلك القرى الطينية المتواضعة التي انهارت على نسائنا وأطفالنا، تفعلون ذلك عن عمد وأنا على ذلكم من الشاهدين، وكل ذلك بغير حق وإنما مجاراة لحليفكم الظالم الذي أوشك هو وسياساته العدوانية على الرحيل من البيت الأبيض."

وتابع زعيم القاعدة في التسجيل الذي لم تتجاوز مدته خمس دقائق: "ورغم أن مصيبتنا في قتلكم لنسائنا وأطفالنا مصيبة عظيمة جدا إلا أنها هانت، عندما بالغتم، ووصلتم إلى الحد الذي تنشرون فيه هذه الرسوم المسيئة، فهذه هي المصيبة الأعظم والأخطر والحساب عليها أعسر."

وانتقد بن لادن التذرع بحرية التعبير لنشر الرسوم قائلا: "لا داعي إلى التحجج بقدسية حرية التعبير عندكم وقداسة قوانينكم وأنكم لن تغيروها، وإلا فعلى ما تم إعفاء الجنود الأمريكيين من الخضوع إلى قوانينكم فوق أرضكم، وعلى ما تقمعون حرية من يشكك في أرقام حادثة تاريخية."

وانتقل بعد ذلك للهجوم على العاهل السعودي المكك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز قائلاً: "ثم إنكم تعلمون أن هناك رجلا واحدا يستطيع أن يوقف هذه الرسوم لو كان الأمر يعنيه وهو الملك غير المتوج في الرياض، والذي كان أمر بإيقاف هيئاتكم القانونية عن العمل بشأن التحقيق باختلاس المليارات من صفقة اليمامة."

 وختم بن لادن بالقول: "فالجواب ماترون لا ما تسمعون ولتثكلنا أمهاتنا إن لم ننصر رسول الله، والسلام على من اتبع الهدى."

وتأتي رسالة بن لادن في وقت تشهد الولايات المتحدة والعالم من خلفها جدلاًَ متزايداً حول حرب العراق في الذكرى الخامسة لاندلاعها، وهو أمر مرّ دون أي إشارة من زعيم تنظيم القاعدة.

وكانت كبريات الصحف الدنماركية  قد أعادت نشر الرسوم الكرتونية المسيئة للرسول في فبراير/شباط الماضي، وذلك بعد نحو أقل من 24 ساعة على اعتقال ثلاثة رجال يشتبه بأنهم يخططون لاغتيال رسامي الكاريكاتير الذين أثارت رسومهم احتجاجات عنيفة في العالم الإسلامي.

وقالت الصحف إنها ترغب في أن تظهر التزامها بحرية التعبير.

وكان الغضب الناجم عن نشر الرسوم الكاريكاتورية التي طالت النبي محمد في فبراير/ شباط 2006، قد اجتاح العالمين العربي والإسلامي، وامتد ليشمل المسلمين في مناطق أخرى من العالم.

وتخللت تلك الاحتجاجات عدة هجمات على السفارات والقنصليات الدنماركية ومكاتب للاتحاد الأوروبي، كما أسفرت عن مقتل عشرات في مواجهات اندلعت بين المتظاهرين الغاضبين وقوات الأمن في العديد من الدول الإسلامية.

http://arabic.cnn.com/2008/world/3/20/laden.cartoon/index.html*


----------



## man4truth (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بن لادن يتوعد أوروبا بسبب الرسوم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بن لادن يتوعد أوروبا بسبب الرسوم*

*هذا الشبل *
*( بن لادن )*
* من ذاااااااك الاسد*
* ( محمد)*
*ولاكن المفروض وسنه عن اسده*
*لابد وحتما ان يحاربهم بالسيف*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 مايو 2009)

لا تعليق

ولا يستطيع هذا ال..................................



ان يفعل شىء​


----------



## املا (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: رد على: بن لادن يتوعد أوروبا بسبب الرسوم*



bitar قال:


> *هذا الشبل *
> *( بن لادن )*
> * من ذاااااااك الاسد*
> * ( محمد)*
> ...



و انتا الصادق ياخوي 

هو بن لادن جرو مو شبل 
و سلامه فهمك 
و اسمعي يا جاره


----------



## peace_86 (29 مايو 2009)

أن أمثال بن لادن ليسوا ببشر ... أنظروا إلى وجوههم ونظراتهم .. ليسوا ببشر أبداً


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

اخبار سرية بتقول انه بن لادن مات

انما تركوه اخباره حي للاستعمال..


----------

